

ActionIQ is hiring its first engineers – come build the next Salesforce in NYC - nitayj

ActionIQ was recently started in NYC by Tasso Argyros, the founder of Aster Data (one of the very first software MPP databases out of Stanford and a $300M exit) and Nitay Joffe, a key open source Big Data developer at Facebook &amp; Powerset (and committer at Apache HBase &amp; Apache Giraph). Our vision is to marry powerful distributed systems technology with beautiful web-based interfaces and change the way enterprises user their data to win in the marketplace.  We were recently funded by Sequoia Capital and some of the best NYC VCs.<p>We are working on a very tall stack: we think about web-based responsive UX the one minute and minimize CPU cache misses via bytecode generation the other. We do everything in-memory. We are using a number of languages, including Scala. We love hard systems&#x2F;performance &amp; algorithmic problems.<p>It used to be that great engineers didn’t care about  marketing, and marketing didn’t care about great technology. Both these things are changing fast. Come be on the forefront of this revolution!<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;actioniq.workable.com&#x2F;
jobs@actioniq.co
======
pathikrit
Funny you mention salesforce and your startup.name.endsWith("IQ"):

[http://techcrunch.com/2014/07/11/salesforce-buys-big-data-
st...](http://techcrunch.com/2014/07/11/salesforce-buys-big-data-startup-
relateiq-for-up-to-390m/)

------
smeyer
1) This got quite a few upvotes in the hour it's been up.

2) Shouldn't this be in the September "who's hiring?" post rather than a
standalone post? I'm relatively new here but that was my understanding of the
etiquette.

